# Lestat Fishbert



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)




----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

What an adorable picture!lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cute pic!!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Great picture LOL!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

LOL!!!! Too cute!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

LOL Thanks Guys  I call it "RAWR"


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

CUTE!!!! Love the fish!


----------

